# Faceplants and daisies: my first trainhop.



## clawhammer (Feb 24, 2010)

*Faceplants and flowers: my first trainhop.*

It was Spring and I was living in Santa Cruz going to college and my roommate at the time suggested we go trainhopping on a weekend. We were gonna catch out at the edge of town where we knew a train rolled by every so often, headed to the cement factory (or whatever it was) that was up the coast.

My roommate, myself, and two other friends walked to the catch out spot, which was where the track split into two separate tracks, one going north, the other east. The tracks turned from each other so sharply that the train had to slow down A LOT. 

We found a good spot in the bushes on the north track, hidden from view, and we anxiously waited for a train. After waiting a while and watching trains go east we heard the familiar sound of a train blowing its horn. This time the train didn't turn east. Excitement surged through me like electricity on a live wire. Everyone was looking at each other, eyes wide. 

The train approached from around the bend...its huge form crawling towards us. It came closer and closer to our spot, until it was next to us, towering over us with its monstrous steel body. We all agreed to wait till the engine unit was out of sight, to avoid being seen by the conductor. Once the engine unit was outta sight, we ran out toward the tracks.

I was nervous, but I kept my wits about me and ran towards a car that seemed ridable. (later I'd learn it was a grainer). As I ran along with the train, I realized that the train was actually going way slower than I thought. I grabbed on to the ladder, climbed up and into the front compartment of the grainer.

I made it! It was way easier than I thought. And all my legs were still there. Phew.

Three of us squeezed into the front of the grainer. My roommate was on another car. We chugged along, enjoying the ride until we had to pass through some intersections. Talk about awkward, people all looking at us in their vans and automobiles. (our grainer didn't have very high walls)

Well once we were really out of town, the ride was beautiful. Framed by the ladder rungs of the grainer, I admired the view from our new ride. In front of us was a field of thousands of yellow flowers, bloomed by spring rains and swaying in the wind. Behind the daisies was the deep blue ocean stretching out to the horizon. Above the ocean, the crystal blue sky was crowded with huge, puffy clouds drifting along. The view was more mesmerizing than anything than I had seen from a car or passenger train. I loved feeling the fresh air, and witnessing the fresh view from the railroad. These are the moments I live for.

After scooting along the tracks for about 10 miles, we decided to hop off as the train slowed down. My friends went first, one jumping off, the other holding the ladder and dragging his feet till he started running with the train then let go. Then it was my turn.

I wanted to drag my feet and run like my friend did, but I was too scared of getting my toes run over, so I decided to just jump off as far as I could and see what happened. After all, the train was going a lot slower now.

Bad idea!

I jumped off, hit the gravel and fell flat on my face. My glasses went flying off and I scraped my hands on the hard rocks that broke my fall. When I flipped over and looked back at the train I had just left, the wheels were rolling past just a few feet from my shoes! What a scary feeling! I hastily scooted away from the tracks and brushed myself off.

After assessing our various minor cuts and scrapes, we headed down to a beach called Hole in the Wall and had a grand ol time. Then we took the bus back home.


----------



## chrisssteeven (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
I want to say thanks to you for sharing your great story with us. 
I like it very much and I am happy that some person can share 
real story also. Thanks again for your courage to share your story 
with all.


----------



## i_saack (Mar 15, 2010)

I always wanted to ride the santa cruz local. lucky..


----------



## EastCoast315 (Mar 16, 2010)

that sounds like a ton of fun!


----------



## Teaandcigarettes (Jan 6, 2012)

I hung out in Santa Cruz for a while, I love that beach!


----------



## HoboGrow (Jan 7, 2012)

hmmm 10 miles finished with a face plant. seems pretty magical.


----------

